# So what hunt did you apply for?



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i was kind of stupid this year i put in for a state land/public land hunt for may 5th-11th... doesnt give me much time but i graduate may 5th or 6th or something then i figured i might just take the rest of the week off and hunt..... kinda hope i just get the zz one though.... guess we will see..... either way ill still have fun calling for other people when i get the time!


----------



## reowen51 (May 11, 2005)

benster said:


> Bob, I see you have Cheboygan as part of your location. Have you ever hunted up there for turkeys? This will be my third year up there for turkeys. We took two out of three hunters last year.


Yes Ben, I have hunted the Cheboygan area numerous times. In the old days I would run and gun out the Alpena State Road east of town. About 8 years back I purchased 20 acres in the Long Lake area. It holds some birds but I had not hunted it till last year, choosing instead to hunt Hillsdale County with my son who lives down there. Last season I took a good friend out on my property in Cheboygan and well you can read the story on that hunt on the other thread entitled, "I Hope All Your Hunts Go Better Than This One". This year with gas prices as they are I'm gunna try Minden City and Verona State game Areas.Good luck to you.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

People that I call for applied for some various earlier hunts & I bought 0234 over the counter.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

301 - I like the early season. It doesn't give me that much time to shoot a bird but I like the fact that they aren't as call shy. I called in a bird for me, the wife, and my dad last year so I am hoping for the same this year.

I am hoping for my first with a bow this year so I may need to call in several before I connect. Depends on how well I decide to shoot!!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Hunt 301/ZZ has been very good for me on my father-in-law's farm in Isabella County.

I'm calling for a buddy with hunt 234.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

> I am hoping for my first with a bow this year so I may need to call in several before I connect.


Boy do I know how that goes!
One thing I've learned over the years is that turkeys are almost always farther away than they appear. Especially if they're standing in an open field.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

I just bought the OTC 234. Last year a week just wasn't enough time for me to fill my tag, so we'll see what 234 holds for me!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

First week in ZB, then ZZ as my second choice.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Took the 234 hunt again. I like the longer season, gives me more time to call for other people before filling my own tag. As of right now I have 3 to call in before I get my own. It's going to be a fun season.


----------

